
Ask HN: What are some examples of good achievements on resume? - FahadUddin92
I am looking forward to understand what counts as good achievements on one&#x27;s resume after 5-7 years of experience. What kind of wins do employers&#x2F;recruiters&#x2F;managers look for?
======
edent
Something quantifiable. Saying "I worked on a big project" isn't impressive -
because the reader has no idea what you consider to be "big".

Better - "This project served 5,000 customers in the local area."

Look at STAR - Situation, Task, Action, Result. "I increased revenue from £5
per customer to £7.50 by doing XYZ."

